# I am afraid my ovaries will fall out when the boat heels



## Livia (Jul 20, 2006)

This is an excellent article that points out that for the most part, the fears that many female sailors have aren't (of course) any different than for male sailors.

With the exception of the fear of sexism against female captains and sailors.

What Scares You While Sailing? | Sailing, Simplicity, and the Pursuit of Happiness

In case it isnt obvious, I am joking about my ovaries.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

I know what you mean. My right one hangs lower when we heel to port. It's weird.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Some sort of excitement going on there? Maybe it's just the anti gravity effect of sailing? No shrinkage going on either?


----------

